# Repairing sky marks



## Lydo (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a couple of sky marks on one of my hybrids and was wondering what would be the best way to repair it. It's a white head, the taylormade superfast burner 2.0 type.

Thanks.


----------



## la_lucha (Sep 15, 2014)

You can purchase the paint off Ebay, but you'll struggle to repair it fully. The absolute best way would be to get it re-sprayed.


----------



## Lydo (Sep 15, 2014)

What would it cost to get it re sprayed? And where does this, American Golf?


----------



## Joff (Sep 15, 2014)

Unless you do it yourself, or a mate who got the skills, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## la_lucha (Sep 15, 2014)

Lydo said:



			What would it cost to get it re sprayed? And where does this, American Golf?
		
Click to expand...

Nah you're looking more at an auto repair centre or do it yourself with a spray tin.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 15, 2014)

Lydo said:



			I have a couple of sky marks on one of my hybrids and was wondering what would be the best way to repair it. It's a white head, the taylormade superfast burner 2.0 type.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

How bad are the marks?

I put a right doosey about 3 weeks ago. Slipped into my down swing and properly roofed the toe :angry:

Took me about an hour fix all told.

Here's the mark as it was when I got home:







Stage 1 complete:







Stage 2 complete:







Stage 3, and final stage, complete:







You can only see the mark now it you look really closely. It certainly isn't noticeable from address.

If you like I'll PM you the process and what you'll need :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Sep 15, 2014)

Gareth said:



			How bad are the marks?

I put a right doosey about 3 weeks ago. Slipped into my down swing and properly roofed the toe :angry:

Took me about an hour fix all told.

Here's the mark as it was when I got home:







Stage 1 complete:







Stage 2 complete:







Stage 3, and final stage, complete:







You can only see the mark now it you look really closely. It certainly isn't noticeable from address.

If you like I'll PM you the process and what you'll need :thup:
		
Click to expand...


what about the rest of em



:ears:


----------



## One Planer (Sep 15, 2014)

CMAC said:



			what about the rest of em



:ears:
		
Click to expand...

The same :whoo:


----------



## la_lucha (Sep 15, 2014)

Gareth said:



			How bad are the marks?

I put a right doosey about 3 weeks ago. Slipped into my down swing and properly roofed the toe :angry:

Took me about an hour fix all told.

Here's the mark as it was when I got home:







Stage 1 complete:







Stage 2 complete:







Stage 3, and final stage, complete:







You can only see the mark now it you look really closely. It certainly isn't noticeable from address.

If you like I'll PM you the process and what you'll need :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you could post the process and what was needed please?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Try buffing with Tcut , or Brasso, :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2014)

if its a white head.... easy,   Tipp -Ex


----------



## One Planer (Sep 15, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			Any chance you could post the process and what was needed please?
		
Click to expand...

As I said in the first line of the reply. How bad is the scuff?

If it's just bruised the paint and not exposed any of the metal, then simply give the affected area a buff with some rubbing compound. I used:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/paints-body-repairs/car-body-fillers/halfords-rubbing-compound

Depending on how bad the dink is, it may take multiple applications and buffing to bring the paint back up. Apply and buff with one side of a micro fibre cloth, remove with the other. Once you've got it to a level you find acceptable, apply a little car wax to the crown of the club and buff as you would a car.

If you have exposed the metal, it's a little more involved.

Clean the area first making sure it's dry when done. Then using a little rubbing compound on the affected area buff it in until the minor surface scratches are masked (See Stage 1 complete image).

Once you have it like this, find a paint that closest matches the colour of your club. If you can find a paint that comes with a detailing or pin-striping brush it'll make it easier. Apply the paint to the club head and allow to dry.

Once dry, add a little rubbing compound to the painted area and buff until the paint _blends_ with the surrounding paint. It may take, multiple applications to get the desired finish, but don't over do it or you'll end up exposing the metal again  

When I did mine (Shown above), I used a little more rubbing compound and did the whole head to give an even finish.

Once you have the area repaired to what you find acceptable, buff with car wax as described earlier.

What you'll need:

Cutting compound
Matching colour paint
2 Micro fibre cloths (One for rubbing compound, One for wax)
Pin stripe/detail brush 
Car wax


........ And lots of patience


----------



## MikeH (Sep 15, 2014)

I put a sky mark on Neil Tappin's brand new Titleist driver (new model out in Nov) while me him and Paul O'Hagan we were testing clubs last Thursday

Tappers was distraught
I was genuinely embarassed 
Paul laughed non stop for four holes

those coming to H4H will be able to inspect said mark and offer commiserations or smirk


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2014)

MikeH said:



			I put a sky mark on Neil Tappin's brand new Titleist driver (new model out in Nov) while me him and Paul O'Hagan we were testing clubs last Thursday

Tappers was distraught
I was genuinely embarassed 
Paul laughed non stop for four holes

those coming to H4H will be able to inspect said mark and offer commiserations or smirk
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Oops !! 

Not volunteer to repair it


----------



## hovis (Sep 15, 2014)

Contact nick brown at gorlaston golf club. He offers a respray for Â£25. He done my old r11 and come back as new


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Oops !! 

Not volunteer to repair it 

Click to expand...

Replace + drinks .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2014)

MikeH said:



			I put a sky mark on Neil Tappin's brand new Titleist driver (new model out in Nov) while me him and Paul O'Hagan we were testing clubs last Thursday

Tappers was distraught
I was genuinely embarassed 
Paul laughed non stop for four holes

those coming to H4H will be able to inspect said mark and offer commiserations or smirk
		
Click to expand...

Oh Mike, what have you said. I guess you could get an orderly queue to form to inspect the damage and charge Â£1 a gawp for the H4H fund. Is he speaking to you yet


----------



## CMAC (Sep 15, 2014)

GM cupboard is full of replacements I would reckon


----------



## Davehard8 (Feb 6, 2015)

Could you email me the details of how you repaired this. Looks awesome. Davehard8@aol.com. Thanks


----------



## One Planer (Feb 6, 2015)

Davehard8 said:



			Could you email me the details of how you repaired this. Looks awesome. Davehard8@aol.com. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

See post #12


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 7, 2015)

Black clubs use black electrical tape. I put one on my R15 just incase and people don't even notice it til I say!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 7, 2015)

Liqdaddymac said:



*Black clubs use black electrical tape*. I put one on my R15 just incase and people don't even notice it til I say!
		
Click to expand...

sacrilege


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 7, 2015)

CMAC said:



			sacrilege 

Click to expand...

Why? it's only a TM and no doubt will be replaced by a newer model next month


----------



## SVB (Feb 7, 2015)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Black clubs use black electrical tape. I put one on my R15 just incase and people don't even notice it til I say!
		
Click to expand...

Just don't play in a pro-am with Sir Nick!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 7, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



*Why? *it's only a TM and no doubt will be replaced by a newer model next month

Click to expand...

if you don't know I can't tell you


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Black clubs use black electrical tape. I put one on my R15 just incase and people don't even notice it til I say!
		
Click to expand...

I played with a guy a while ago who did something similar. And wondered if it was legal in comps. Asked on here and the general consensus was that it wasn't. So be careful


----------



## Steve Coll (Feb 7, 2015)

you'll probably find you'll repair it then in your very next round put another massive sky mark on the crown so it's probably best to just leave it As that's what happened to me.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 8, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I played with a guy a while ago who did something similar. And wondered if it was legal in comps. Asked on here and the general consensus was that it wasn't. So be careful
		
Click to expand...

It's only on there til I know I am happy with the driver as selling with a sky mark would not be ideal .
I did also cut and shape it so it is very very discreet.


----------



## SVB (Feb 8, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I played with a guy a while ago who did something similar. And wondered if it was legal in comps. Asked on here and the general consensus was that it wasn't. So be careful
		
Click to expand...

I think it is legal provided it is not on the face (i.e. does not interact with the ball spin etc) and also the driver remains unaltered for the round. 

My comment on Faldo (rather unfairly) was for when he reported a FC who had some lead tape on their club (putter iirc) and decided to take it off mid round as it was fraying / bit loose.  Altered club therefore broke rule.

S


----------

